# Sean "The Beast" Fister



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I think Sean "The Beast" Fister deserves to be in the Men's List, being a 3 time Long Distance Driver champ.

here are some of info:

Sean Fister is a long-time veteran Pro of World Championship Long Driving. A 15-time World Champion finalist with 5 top 7 finishes in the last 6 years, including runner up in 1997. He holds the American record in the World Championship finals at 406 yards (1997) and the record for longest carry in the WLDC history at 393 yards . He has won 3 RE/MAX world Championships, 1995, 2001, and 2005. He appeared in over 95 golf functions in 2000. Sean represents Dunlop golf clubs and balls, and Penley shafts. He is a former world class pole vaulter at 17'7". He is the oldest to win the Championship in history at 43 yrs and the only American to win the WLDC 3 times. 

He has played with President of the United States...Bill Clinton, Arnold Palmer, Michael Jordan, Bo Jackson, and Tiger Woods among countless other celebrities and sports legends, lending humorous experiences, and unique lessons to share with galleries.

Sean Fister has a wonderful personality and is an excellent speaker, and his exhibitions include impressions, crowd participation, and power-hitting tips. 
Sean Fister - Long Drive Champion for Your Corporate Event

Beastly Facts: 

Highest Club head speed recorded: 171.2 mph
Highest Ball speed measured: 218 mph
Longest Drive personal best: 515 yards

5 World-wide TV commercials
Guest on Academy Live-The Golf Channel
Cover-Golf Tips Magazine
Cover-Power Golf Magazine
Cover-Mid-South Golfer Magazine
Celebrity guest-Hal Sutton's "Second Season" Hunting Television Show
Instructional Video-Sean Fister's Ultimate Distance Secrets

Sean The Beast Fister  3-time RE/MAX World Long Drive Champion


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Butz said:


> Beastly Facts:
> 
> Highest Club head speed recorded: 171.2 mph
> Highest Ball speed measured: 218 mph
> Longest Drive personal best: 515 yards


wow.

almost as good as me


----------

